# Altezzas for the Spec V?



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Has anyone been able to find altezza tail lights for the Spec V?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Quick! Grab your fire extinguisher!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey Jericho, it was just a question. If you don't know, don't answer.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I think he was referring to the fact you brought up a rather volatile topic. It's been beaten to death before.

By the way, I'm moving this to the cosmetic forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh sorry about that. I didn't know the topic was already discussed. I just started posting topics a couple weeks ago.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't worry about it. Just please remember to use the search button at the top right of your screen before posting to see if any other topics would be of help. To answer your question, there are no B15 'tezzas that I know of, although there have been many rumors thereof. By the way, welcome to the boards!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah, it's not a problem.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think the b15 would look with altezzas and some 3" red lights mounted in the trunk, it would look just like an IS300 with a bloated rear end.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i saw a really neat set of tails on an older accord the other day it looked just like stock but when the guy hit the brakes it lit up like the new altima tails. at closer inspection it was set up very similar just a red tinted face to look stock.. something like that would be nice. not ricey at all


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen those tails too, and I kinda like 'em. The same effect could be had by spraying a set of 'tezzas with Candy Apple Red.


----------

